# Convectividade em Silves - 22/03/2015



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2015 às 00:24)

Durante o final da tarde, uma célula forte desenvolveu-se a Norte de Silves e deslocou-se até ao litoral. As imagens foram interessantes.

A evolução das células do final da tarde (e também das que deram origem à trovoada a Sul da costa do Algarve à noite).







Algumas das fotos da tarde:


























Podem ver todas as fotos da tarde, e em melhor qualidade, aqui


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 00:36)

sempre fantásticas as tuas fotos! Aquela última está fabulosa! Realmente suspeitávamos que a tais ecos de radar correspondessem cenários de células notáveis. Apanhaste esta excelentemente colocado.
O buraco a abrir-se nas nuvens ficou espectacular também!


----------



## Portugal Storms (25 Mar 2015 às 09:27)

Mais um excelente trabalho.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2015 às 19:57)

Fotos espectaculares, sempre em cima do acontecimento, parabéns pelos registos.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2015 às 21:54)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2015 às 15:39)

Depois das fotos, fica o video desta mesma tarde:


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2015 às 00:51)

ecobcg disse:


> Durante o final da tarde, uma célula forte desenvolveu-se a Norte de Silves e deslocou-se até ao litoral. As imagens foram interessantes.


A última está brutal!  Mas as outras também estão jeitosinhas!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2015 às 15:48)

João Pedro disse:


> A última está brutal!  Mas as outras também estão jeitosinhas!



Eheh! Obrigado!


----------

